

Errors found in https://www.healthcare.gov/js/all.js - fotoblur

I don&#x27;t know...I thought I&#x27;d just take a peek under the hood. Ofter 10 minutes I didn&#x27;t want to look any longer.<p>Tool: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;closure-compiler.appspot.com&#x2F;home<p>Url analyzed: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.healthcare.gov&#x2F;js&#x2F;all.js<p>1 Warning:<p>JSC_INVALID_ES3_PROP_NAME: Keywords and reserved words are not allowed as unquoted property names in older versions of JavaScript. If you are targeting newer versions of JavaScript, set the appropriate language_in option. at line 151 character 616 in all.js
...,&quot;visible&quot;);f.css({overflow:&quot;hidden&quot;,float:o.vertical?&quot;none&quot;:&quot;left&quot;});ul.c...<p>My 2 cents: Use quotes around object literal keys<p>1 Error:<p>JSC_TRAILING_COMMA: Parse error. IE8 (and below) will parse trailing commas in array and object literals incorrectly. If you are targeting newer versions of JS, set the appropriate language_in option. at line 271 character 8 in all.js
        &#x27;young-adults&#x27;: &#x27;Jóvenes&#x27;,<p>My 2 cents: Don&#x27;t trail object literals or arrays with &#x27;,&#x27; if you want IE to behave.<p>Just looking at this makes my eyes bleed: view-source:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.healthcare.gov&#x2F;marketplace&#x2F;individual&#x2F;#state=california
Why is all that js mixed in with content. This is just unbelievable.
======
dangrossman
That's not "unbelievable" and doesn't "make your eyes bleed" unless you've
never looked at the source of a webpage before.

The first file is a couple open source libraries the site's using concatenated
together, probably automatically by a good deployment process. It's nothing
but Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery, a few jQuery plugins, a JSON parser and a
couple arrays. Other than extraneous whitespace, there's nothing that needs
improvement in there. The warnings you're pointing out aren't in code written
for this site; they're in the jQuery carousel plugin.

That second file is well-formatted, well-structured and human readable HTML
and jQuery doing some very basic DOM manipulation, and each block of JS code
appears near the part of the document it manipulates. The front-end code is
easily better than 99% of what you get from contracted-out work in government
or elsewhere. In fact, the markup, class names and JavaScript read just like
many modern startups' sites.

I don't think you looked at any of the code you purport to be criticizing. I
also don't think you realize that the front-end website you're trying to poke
at isn't part of the same code base as the troubled and over-budget
marketplace application. The front-end site was built by a small 12-person
startup, Development Seed, with modern methodology, tools and libraries,
openly on Github, and is really not much more than a well-designed static
brochure site. They worked out of a garage and finished in less than 4 months.

The code others are speculating about is the backend enterprise application,
written by an entirely different company, CGI Federal, that runs the
marketplace portion of the site. We don't have access to that code.

